# HELP! Kit Need to be fixed



## cjwill (Apr 2, 2003)

:mad2: HELP:mad2: 

Just got new (VERGE) kit and broke the zipper already... checked with team manager nothing we can do... Unemployed and can't afford a new jersey. I know there is a place in southern California (i think O.C.) that repairs cycling uniforms (KITS) if you have any suguestions please feel free 

PLEASE NO RANTS

thank you 

C.J.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

just take it to any local dry cleaner that has an alterations person. There's nothing unique about a zipper on synthetic material.

/non-rant.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

These guys can help.

http://www.kucharikclothing.com/team_apparel.php


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Like Hollywood said, any dry cleaner or tailor worth a crap can fix it. The zipper may need to be replaced though.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

I had mine fixed by a local dry cleaner for like $15 I think it was


----------

